# Around Boysen Reservoir



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's some nice scenery, glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Neat colors on those hills Fish !!! Just where is Boysen Res? Uinta's ? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really neat. Very luminescent.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, where is Boysen? That looks Kanab-ish or even up around Wahsatch.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

But the real two questions are did you catch any fish, and do you like my new avatar, apparently my old avatar was to offensive for .45. :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I have never fished Boysen but have wanted to many times as I pass by. That place is beautiful and produces some enormous Walleyes. That is where the 17 pound Wyo. record came from. My brother-in-law ice fishes it alot. He helped a man who caught a 12 pound eye through the ice.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics FG! Haha geez that place holds alot of fish... it must have taken you the better part of a day to write all those species down  !


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! I have never heard of some of those fish. I think I am going to have to fish it one of these days.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishglymph, Have you fished any of the other great fisheries in Wyoming?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, I need to go to Wyoming then!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How far do you want to drive, because I do know one, its a long drive but well worth it. Especially if you like catching football cut- throats.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Some other good places to fish in Wyoming are Alcova, Glendo, the Tongue River, both Powder Rivers, DeSmitt, and pick any stream in the Bighorns.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you feel like a short six hour drive from slc for some excellent fishing shoot me a p.m. But I'm not going to give my secret spot out to everyone in this bunch,  Cuz they'll have all the fish gone before I can make it up again. But glympy You'll have to swear to secretcy. :twisted:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

[/quote]Well, it's all Nibble Nuts' fault that I want to try out Keyhole Reservoir. So we'll probably head straight up there and then make our way back. I think it would be a blast to catch some football cutts. 8)

I am sorry if I have spread the Keyhole fever. I have not gotten over my case of it yet, and it is affecting my every minute. My personal opinion, though I need to experience more Wyoming waters, is that Keyhole is Wyoming's best fishery. I know plenty who feel the same. Half my family and friends now have Keyhole fever. I am absolutely returning, probably in April, to target the Pike. I talked to one guy who I fished with for a few hours and he told me he thinks pike are a pain in the butt, because he has had days when he targets other fish, but the pike take everything. I told him that is a pain in the butt I want to try dealing with. Never caught a pike yet, but it is next on my list. I'll take a trophy walleye over anything but a trophy largemouth though. Make sure to take some big lures with you if you want big pike from what I've been told. Pickled or live shiners on tube jigs work wonders for the walleye.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is also some info I just got from Wyobraz on BFT about Sulfer Creek in Wyoming.

Sulpher Creek is not a creek it is a Reservoir south of Evanston. It was illeagally introduced with Walleye a few years back. The Walleye have pretty muched ruined the trout fishing in the res. The Wyoming game and fish is allowing up to 25 a day to be kept as of now to try and prevent the spread all the way down the Bear River and into Bear Lake. They have a good forage base as of now with the June sucker which makes fishing for the Walleyes pretty tough at this time. 

Try fishing the Northern shorline between the Dam and the Inlet that is where most people are catching them, at least that I know of.


----------

